

Permission Follow-Up - cwilson
http://blog.asmartbear.com/permission-follow-up.html

======
dshah
The article gets my vote for simply sharing intense aversion to phone
conversations. I'm glad it's not just me.

~~~
dabent
That's the one thing I took away from the article. I'm obviously not the
target audience that made the telephone a killer app. If it was up to me, we'd
probably have gone from telegraph to SMS/email, skipping the phone. There's
just something about a disembodied voice that freaks me out a little.

------
csbrooks
"I captured a couple of next-actions for me."

...

